# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  How would you demolish this?

## andy the pm

Now I'm not the most patient of people, so I was thinking of tying a rope to the corner post and the other end to the ute...do you think it will come down into the garden? I'm just a bit worried about damaging the 2 fences, there's not much clearance. 
The whole thing is quite unstable and I think its liable to collapse on me if I start taking it down bit by bit...

----------


## lbg

I say go with the rope option, but tie to a few of those posts on the corner - should fall to that corner.... you should also video it, atleast that way if it goes pear shaped you'll get $500 from Funniest Videos to cover cost of fence repair

----------


## andy the pm

> you should also video it, atleast that way if it goes pear shaped you'll get $500 from Funniest Videos to cover cost of fence repair

    :Laugh bounce:   
If it does go pear shaped, the missus will kill me...I'll need more than $500!

----------


## president_ltd

fast-forward to about 6 minutes 20 seconds..... 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3uvx93QV1U&feature=related]YouTube - Top Gear Hilux Death Pt.1[/ame]

----------


## Bloss

If you use rope that fence to the left of the pick is cactus. Needs roof iron off - can be done by knocking up from inside - two people one to stop sheet sliding and other to loosen. Then work on the roof timbers and down. But all demolition is dangerous work even for people who know what they are doing - really so for DIY so take care.  :Frown:

----------


## andy the pm

> If you use rope that fence to the left of the pick is cactus. Needs roof iron off - can be done by knocking up from inside - two people one to stop sheet sliding and other to loosen. Then work on the roof timbers and down. But all demolition is dangerous work even for people who know what they are doing - really so for DIY so take care.

  As usual Bloss is spot on so discretion being the better part of valour, or something, I shelved my rope idea - I knew it was a bad idea when the missus rolled her eyes - and sat down and wrote up my method statement and risk assessment... 
And here is the result, no damage to the fences and only some minor flesh wounds to myself...

----------


## Bloss

Down and not out - brilliant!  :brava:  Then again you might have tried the Mythbusters way which would have had the fire too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## wozz

that hilux vid is unbelievable, thats all i can say hahaha

----------


## chrisp

> And here is the result, no damage to the fences and only some minor flesh wounds to myself...

  ... and best of all, you can now stash all that used timber and iron away somewhere 'cause you never know when it'll come in handy.  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

> ... and best of all, you can now stash all that used timber and iron away somewhere 'cause you never know when it'll come in handy.

  He's got a great shed to stash it in too - just looks a bit wobbly... oh, wait, that's right...... :Biggrin:

----------


## andy the pm

> ... and best of all, you can now stash all that used timber and iron away somewhere 'cause you never know when it'll come in handy.

  
The iron isn't much use for anything so that went off to the recycle pile at the tip (helpfully just around the corner) but the timber is mostly hardwood and in fairly good nick so thats getting denailed and reused   :Biggrin:  
And pretty soon I'll have a nice 6m x 6m shed to store it all in! Well as soon as I can clear all the rubbish, break up the old slab and pour a new one...so probably in about 6 months then  :Doh:

----------


## andy the pm

> fast-forward to about 6 minutes 20 seconds.....

  I lived just around the corner from the apartment block that they blew up, I was laying in bed one morning to be woken up by this almighty explosion, I though WW3 had started! It wasn't till I saw top gear months later that I figured it out... 
Andy

----------


## Bloss

> I lived just around the corner from the apartment block that they blew up, I was laying in bed one morning to be woken up by this almighty explosion, I though WW3 had started! It wasn't till I saw top gear months later that I figured it out... 
> Andy

  Blew down?  :Wink:

----------

